# Calico Trailer Owners or Past Owners



## Runninghot88 (May 26, 2012)

Hi I am looking at ordering a Calico in the next few weeks. I am looking for the opinions of those who have owned them or who presently use them. What options did you get on them?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have a semi-stock bumper pull, purchased new.
I bought mine via a phone call to the dealer as I knew what I wanted and didn't want after seeing others trailers.
I'm not sure if what is "different" with mine is "special order" or a common combination... it was on the lot in a color I wanted and had it delivered purchase pending my approval.
I approved and bought and have been happy ever since.

My trailer has a height of 7'6".
Width of 7'.
Interior upgrade lighting with on off switch, rear trailer lighting for loading.
Slide door on the rear so not having to fully open the trailer...step up load.
Fully matted with heavy mats.
Full size spare mounted on identical rim.
The center stall divider is fully removable so it can become anything I need it to be used for accommodating.
I can easily haul 4 large horses with lots of extra room so no one is squished for floor space, that is with the stall divider in the front or the trailer open.

The only thing I wish it did have is a vent on either side or a jalousie window in the front for some better airflow when moving at slow speeds..once at our destination if we leave the horses on we open the escape doors _(have one each side)_, remembering to put up the _solid barriers_ or the horse can leave if he chose, escape doors are _right there_ at the horses head area.
The other nice thing I can do is chain my doors shut to protect my animals or tack from pranksters or thieves...this is nice if you are traveling and need a rest area stop or need to stop for a bite to eat.. all are safe upon my return.

I have purchased vents and am having them put in as I can then really adjust the air movement and flow to the weather conditions outside. Other than those vents I am very, very happy with my trailer. 

I also have a conventional 2 horse straight load "normal" looking trailer with ramp and a dressing room.

_I much prefer my semi-stock....:wink:

Happy shopping!!

_


----------



## danny67 (Nov 27, 2012)

I ordered/bought a 2 horse slant in the Spring and have been well satisfied.

Options I went with were:
extra tall
extra wide
one foot longer from 12' to 13'
spare tire
poor boy (swinging) dressing room wall
rubber on floor and walls
2 drop down windows on horsy head side
enclosed back end with stock slider
tubular stall divider instead of the solid one.

If not going slider on back door you can get windows. Vets to me just mean another thing to leak. I mean have you ever seen trailer vents that DIDN'T leak? lol

A ramp would have been nice, but so far not necessary.

You can get two little windows in the front instead of one, but I wouldn't (they leak too)

When you get it home buy some rubberized undercoat-in-a-can, crawl under, and spray the cross beams, and tongue. well any exposed metal really. I also pulled up the mats and did where the 90 angle where the floor meets the wall.

Also get some silicone caulk and do around the tops of the windows between the metal and rubber seal (there is a gap) and then also around the chrome strip where the top meets the sides. They stamp inside the trailer that it is not warrantied against leaks. Not a big deal, you sorta expect it.


----------

